# Беларусь > Минская область > Борисов >  Белорусы, а вы знаете, что молчание убивает??!!!

## Даратейя Цой

Беларусы, неужели вы верите в то, что к теракту в минском метро не причастен президент и его режим?! Сегодня прочла статью в интернете и правда оказалась намного страшнее выдумки правительства. Почему вы молчите? Ведь завтра на место Ковалёва и Коновала придут ваши дети, братья и друзья. Что им стоит сфабриковать дело?!Да ничего: раз -два и нет человека и рассказать правду некому. А если бы на их месте были люди, которые вам дороги и близки вы бы тоже принесли их в жертву Лукашенко? Подумайте!! Хорошо подумайте перед тем, как ответить на данный вопрос в своей голове. Только не говорить мне сейчас, что всем в Беларуси живётся ох…енно! Это не так! Не обманывайте самих себя. За это вы можете потерять тех, кто рядом с вами. Каждый из вас ругает режим и власть на кухне в приглушённом свете ламп! Но это неправильно,неправильно,по  ймите. Ваше молчание не спасает вас,а наоборот, бросает в пропасть из которой не выбраться! Как не изворачивайся, всё равно умрёшь! Потому что ОН так захотел. Потому что мы в ЕГО игре всего-навсего пешки.Почему вы боитесь выйти на митинг всей страной?Не будет толку от 100-500 человек. Нужна общность в этом вопросе. Разве вы не хотите жить в правовом государстве,а не в варварской стране, которой управляет тиран?! Думаю,что ответ на этот вопрос очевиден. Пора сказать – хватит нами помыкать,играть!Народ решает всё. Правда,если только народ храбр и желает лучшего будущего для себя,своей страны,своих родственников. Но как вы получите светлое будущее,если солнце всё время закрыто от нас повязкой на глазах? Конечно же никак и никогда. Так сорвём эту повязку. Лично я хочу видеть солнце! А вы? Если Ковалёв будет казнён или совершенно «случайно» убит в тюрьме,то я буду мстить. Я найду способ. И не важно,сколько лет я потрачу на это.Хоть пять,хоть десять,но месть будет. Обещаю вам!!!Что,сдадите меня ментам?А я не боюсь,иначе не писала бы здесь.Я могу отвечать за свои слова.
Забейте в поисковике название статьи «Смешно было даже предполагать, что Коновалову дадут написать прошение о помиловании» и всё поймёте.

----------


## Demention

Охмать, какой крик души)

----------


## luvena

Жанна Д`Арк нашей современности... Она будет мстить...))

----------


## Светлая

*ПРЕЗИДЕНТУ.*

"Торопливость Вас обличает" (Д.Строцев)

Вот окончен он, суд неправый, 
Вот «Позор!» скандирует зал, 
И судья твой преступный, лукавый 
«Уничтожить улики», - сказал. 

Вот стоят они, смотрят прямо, 
Не потупивши в землю взор, 
На губах сдержав слово «мама», 
Не поняв, не приняв приговор. 

Вот и пресса, там, за порогом – 
Ей на вход положен запрет. 
Видно так ты решил: лишь пред Богом  
Должен суд твой держать ответ. 

 «Торопливость тебя обличает», -  
Нет верней сказать тебе слов! 
Эх бы знать за кого отвечают 
Коновалов и Ковалев! 

Президент ошибаться не волен: 
Он народу - отец и мать! 
Ты виновен, один виновен! 
Ты не смеешь их убивать! 

 «Торопливость тебя обличает», -  
Слов верней, чтоб сказать тебе, нет! 
Посмотри: свою жизнь предлагает 
Вместе с этими взять поэт! 

И когда-нибудь ночью темной 
Не сбежишь ты от жутких снов: 
 «Невиновны они, невиновны!! - 
Коновалов и Ковалев…» 

Конференции пусть горлохватят  - 
Слово к «делу» ведь не пришьешь. 
Слов напрасных пускай не тратят - 
Не приемлю благую ложь! 

Власть, тебе не данная Богом, 
Не найдет убедить меня слов! 
Возопят под твоим порогом 
Коновалов и Ковалев! 

Согревая собою нары, 
Берегут они шаткий твой дом, 
Словно в древности мальчики-Лары, 
Замурованные живьем. 

Как же странно это выходит – 
Но, увы, для этой страны 
Извращенный расклад подходит. 
За убийства приговорены –  

Стали жертвами! Казни отсрочка - 
Не сводите с зрелища глаз: 
Двое смертников в одиночках 
Нам «угля» дают - нефть и газ! 

Потому что пока что живы 
И покуда дышат, они - 
Средство верное для наживы –  
Столь привычной торговли - людьми! 

Как прозрачно всё, явно, ясно - 
Ты ведь это и не скрывал, - 
Мало ль ты человечьим мясом 
С барышом лихим торговал? 

Белорусы! Теперь вам другого 
Ждать не велено, и – увы: 
На прилавке мясничьем снова 
Человеческих две головы. 

Кто заплатит достойней цену, 
Кто не даст опустить топор? 
Кто взойдет подыграть на сцену, 
Чтоб ты страшный скостил приговор? 

И, себе ты верный, хоть тресни, 
Повторяя затертый куплет, 
Заведёшь свою старую песню 
Под чинуший аккомпанемент: 

 «Заплати, мировая орава! 
Видишь: нечем народ кормить! 
Видишь: страждет моя держава - 
Жизнь не в жизнь - ну так дай пожить! 

Людзi добрыя, дайце грошай – 
Не карысцi ж радi прашу! 
А за грошы усялякi харошы, 
И любую вiну адпушчу!»  

И пойдет мировая орава, 
Понесет несметную дань - 
Будет граням твоим оправа, 
Синеокая Чингиз-Хань! 

Если ж нет – будет гнев твой страшен: 
Средь твоих неусыпных забот 
О спокойствии мнимом нашем 
За главой голова упадет… 

Только где ж есть о том в помине - 
Не припомню такого в жисть: 
В чьей мечте, в чьем стихе иль картине 
Эти грани в тебе сошлись? 

Не обручен с народом любовью, 
Ты тупых лишь вскормил холуёв. 
А алтарь обагрят своей кровью 
Коновалов и Ковалев! 

Я к тебе больше уж не взываю, 
Глупо милости не прошу – 
Я теперь много больше знаю 
И скажу, что в сердце ношу: 

Встаньте, граждане, бейте тревогу.  
Громче голос – не время молчать! 
Приговором смертным к порогу 
Нас, несмелых, пришли стращать. 

Нам, покуда Лукавый страшен, 
Не избавиться от оков. 
Пусть же станут знаменем нашим 
Коновалов и Ковалев! 

Кто зарыл томагавк – за лопату! 
Пусть грозят нам,  стращают пусть - 
Кровью плачет давно, когда-то 
Синеокая, Беларусь!

----------


## Светлая

*ПОЧЕМУ.*

*                                                           ____________________"Прежде, чем чинить правосудие,очень важно починить машину правосудия." (Евгений Ханкин)*

Вот и снизошла, Господь, твоя 
Благодать...
Опустил молоток судья:
«Смерти предать».

На коленях девять грамм свинца принять -
Шутка, вздор, -
За идею надо было б гнать
На костер…

Надо б милости-пощады просить -
Мордой в грязь, -
Коли хочешь ты еще пожить,
Быдло, мразь.

Коли хочешь завтра ты проснуться,
Дурак! -
Да колени что-то не согнутся,
Никак…

Как же запросто ложится голова
Под топор, -
Легче так уж, чем на дыбу сызнова - 
На костер!

Легче пулю уж в затылок девять грамм 
Принять,
Чем всю жизнь потом копыта чертям 
Лизать. 

Под расстрел ты за идею идешь – 
Вина твоя!
Только сам ты не потянешь – врешь… 
Есть «друзья»!

Кто послал тебя, везде, смотри-ка,
Успел,
А тебе ведь, горемыка,
Дают расстрел.

Ты попал, небось, сюда не в сказку -
Не прячь страх -
У Фемиды, видишь ты, повязка
На глазах.

Что ж молчишь ты, словно рыба
Немая об лёд, -
Или помнишь, что там дыба
Скучает-ждёт?

Как и нынче, отрубали руку вору, 
Когда-то встарь.
Да по голове потом не скоро 
Звонил звонарь.

Голова-то видно наблюдает 
Из-под тишка
Как молчишь ты, а народ не знает,
Чья ты рука…

Да неужто вершил ты дело злое
Один?
Кто ж вложил тебе в душу такое, 
Сучий сын?

Кто ж сподобил по толпе простой 
Стрелять,
Школа, армия, отец твой
Иль мать?

Закатилось навеки пятнадцать
Пар глаз,
Что ж не хочешь во всем признаться
Сейчас?

Видно очень уж твоя идея
Крепка –
Или просто голос подать не смеет
Рука?

Вот желают тебе завтра не проснуться: 
«Душегуб!»
А колени все не гнутся, не гнутся – 
К чему б?

За террор уж справлен эшафот,
А он – в понты - 
Гвозди б делать из таких вот, 
Как ты.

Только где же громадья идей твоих
Слова?
Или не велела говорить тебе их
Голова?

Что ж не бросил в камеры, в лицо им
Не сказал,
Что же нам ты, остальным - 
Не крикнул в зал?

Жизнь отдал, да ладно, и Бог с нею, -
На шармачка…
Видно вправду крепка твоя идея, 
Ох, крепка…

Вот, смотри: таких рожаешь ты детей, 
Страна моя! 
В головах их густо от идей
Громадья! 

А в толпе-то – каждая овечка за себя -  
Казни ждут!
Жди: какие ж яблочки еще с тебя
Упадут!

Что ж ты смотришь на всё сквозь пальцы,
Тупая власть?
Подыскались за идею страдальцы? - 
Прямо в масть!

Подобрались так удачно, так славно –
Простаки!
Что ж там спрашивать - оно подавно
Тебе с руки…

Петь легко таких заставить краше
Соловья -
У тебя ж на то на горе наше
Дыба твоя!

Дыба твоя скроет, как бывало, от нас, 
Кто истинный тать.
Да не проканало на этот раз - 
Хотим знать!

Жизней тех, что уж отняты были,
Не искупить.
Да у многих из них на  могиле
Головы не склонить!

Неприкаянно теперь ищет покой
Мертвых прах, - 
У толпы перепуганной людской
На глазах!

Что ж теперь, моё Отечество, не так
С тобой?
Подрастило ты уже молодняк - 
На убой!

Пропитало чумою детство раннее
Своих орлов,
А лечить их будешь отрубанием
Голов! 

Как и нынче, сына встарь казнил 
Родной отец –
За вину-то по закону такой был
Конец. 

Предкам нашим так выпало жить 
Веку испокон,
Да сейчас отцам детей казнить 
Не велит закон!

Не велит закон свою кровь казнить -  
Да велел судья.
На колу, видать, будет гнить
Голова твоя!

Вишь, помазанник повесил икону - 
Службу служить,
А по этому же закону 
Не хочет жить!

Позабыл уроки, что он детям сам 
Преподал,
Как останки их своим псам
Смердячим кидал.

Позабыл, что государство - крепость их,
Отец и мать, -
Не должно оно детей своих
Убивать!

Знать, закон тут у нас пока что один,
Как и встарь:
Кто тут батька – тот и господин - 
Закон и царь!

В наш-то век такое – ни много ни мало -
Сойти с ума;
Кто попал – пиши уж пропало - 
А дальше – тьма…

Сколько ж может кануть еще поколений
В эту тьму?
Потому-то и не гнутся колени! -
Потому!

----------


## Светлая

*КОНОВАЛОВУ И КОВАЛЕВУ.* 


_    Оглянитесь, должны вы видеть пройденный путь,
Пусть же скорбь мертвой хваткою сдавит грудь.
  Я молю, чтоб Господь вам эту возможность дал - 
  Испытать в душе то, что каждый из них испытал.

  Не вкусить уж причастия им, не испить вина -
  Я не знаю, есть ли в этом ваша вина.
  Я не буду верить, кто бы что ни сказал, - 
  Я хочу, чтобы Правда только правила бал.

  Я склоняюсь за вас пред крестами этих могил.
  Я молю Бога дать вам веры, терпенья и сил,
  Я прошу дать вам жизни путь пройти до конца,
  Я прошу благословения у святого отца.

  Я прошу защиты от наветов всяких кликуш,
  Я смиренно молюсь о спасении ваших душ,
  Я прошу сохранить нас всех, спасти, отвести удар,
  Я прошу, о чем в тюрьме просил Луйко Зобар.

  Вслед за благословеньем себе я слышу в ответ:
  «Есть уход души в Лоно Божие - смерти нет!
  Пусть спасет Господь души заблудших овец. »
  Я прошу: «И тела, тела пусть тоже, святой отец!»

  Я не знаю, что у вас на душе и хотите ли жить, - 
  Только совесть наша нас имеет право судить.
  Только Бог решает, когда умереть суждено,
  Повторяю: ошибки больше быть не должно._

----------


## Светлая

*Посвящается маме Владислава Ковалева Любови Ивановне Ковалевой.*


__________________Но и палач, и жертва палача
 __________________равно растлят незрячий сон младенца.
__________________________________________________  ____________(Белла Ахмадулина)



*       Больше не глянуть в небо,
Больше не ждать весны.
  Не испытать вкус хлеба
  И не увидеть сны –

  Нитью незримой, тонкой
  Прочь от весны тепла
  В песне капели звонкой
  В небо душа ушла.

  Кончена жизни драма – 
  Велено впредь молчать.
  «Я невиновен, мама…» - 
  И на губах – печать.

  Мертвые губы скроют
  Правду опасных слов.
**Где-то в степи зароют, -*
*   Не поставят крестов.

  Рвет свое тело на части
  Раненая страна –
  Слишком давно у власти 
  Правит здесь Сатана.

  И над Отчизной нашей,
  Смехом пугая мир,
  Ангел безногий пляшет
  С бубном, словно сатир.

  Родина, посмотри же:
  Вот ореол из шипов
  Над головою всё ниже, 
  И вот уж впиться готов, - 

  Неотвратимо,  упрямо…
  Видно не тот здесь бог!
  «Я невиновен, мама!» - 
  Крикнул последний вздох.

  Гвозди безжалостно каты
  В гроб не дали забить - 
  Родина, как могла ты
  С нами так поступить!

  Порваны твои дети
  Сворой твоих же собак!
  Кто же за всё в ответе? -  
  Это покроет мрак.

  Только не будет забыта
  Страшная эта быль.
  А где тела укрыты - 
  Там прорастет ковыль.*

----------


## Светлая

Перевод стихотворения Рыгора Шэрды. 



*Монолог Владислава Ковалёва*


*Уже заметены следы.*
*Меня убили. Расстреляли.*
*И нет в их жалости нужды –*
*Псы никогда ее не знали.*

*Так знайте: псы сгубили нас*
*Затем лишь, чтобы мы молчали.*
*Глаз молчаливый крик погас.*
*Меня убили. Расстреляли.*

*Так знайте: я пред Богом чист,*
*Но я владел ключом к секрету…*
*Услышьте ж: я не террорист!*
*А террорист блудит по свету!*

*Мой труп семье не отдадут,*
*Одно скажу вам, изуверы:*
*Не вы мой суд, а я ваш суд.*
*Суд правдой наивысшей меры…*





ОРИГИНАЛ:



*Рыгор Шэрда.* 

*Маналог Уладзіслава Кавалёва*




*Ужо замецены сляды.*
*Мяне забілі. Расстралялі.*
*Ім — што стары, што малады:*
*У сэрцах — ані кроплі жалю…*

*Адзін бязлітасны разлік.*
*Адно жаданне: каб маўчалі…*
*Патух вачэй маўклівы крык.*
*Мяне забілі. Расстралялі.*

*Не напішу радзіне ліст,*
*Дзе ключ да чорнага сакрэту…*
*Пачуйце ж: я не тэрарыст!*
*А тэрарыст жывы й дагэтуль!*

*Так, разумеў: не прыйдзе цуд…*
*Адно зазначу, людажэры:*
*Не вы мой суд, а я ваш суд.*
*Суд праўдай найвышэйшай меры…*




Чытаць цалкам:  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Светлая

*


О КОНОВАЛОВЕ И КОВАЛЕВЕ.*



В сердце страны - не славой покрыты,
Не герои, - 
Схвачены были и были убиты
Двое, двое…

Низкою властью были убиты
Подло, трусливо, - 
Памятью нашей не будут забыты
Несправедливо!

Были убиты, тела где зарыты - 
Тайна, тайна.
Знаем: глаза их нынче закрыты
Не случайно.

Были  объявлены лживым судом
Врагами.
Зверства не примем – мы им поём
Вечную память!

«Вечная память!» - тихо скандируют
Люди по кругу.
Чувства и мысли вверяя эфиру,
Вторят друг другу.

Вторят им в Англии, больше их, больше -
Их не убавить.
Вторят в Израиле, Франции, Польше…
«Вечная память!»

Всюду, где дань отдавать обычай
Памяти вечной - 
Тихо горят в их память привычно
Свечи, свечи…

----------


## Светлая

*МОЛИТВА.* 


*  Господи, прости, сохрани, спаси,
К тебе взываю!
Верить ли, что есть Ты на Небеси,
Скажи: не знаю!

По Твоей, скажи, ли воле
Над нами хмарь? - 
Был воссажен на престоле
Царь! Царь!

«Милости» его были велики,
А плата – жизни!
Видел Ты: людей рвали на куски
В моей Отчизне!

Это чаял Ты дождаться? - 
Фитиль сгорел!
На куски порвав пятнадцать
Тел, тел!

В наших небесах алая заря
Захохотала!
Видно Ты решил: «милостей» «царя»
Еще нам мало!

Вижу, вижу, вот сочится 
Кровь с небес!
Слышу, в сердце мне стучится
Бес! Бес!

Праведный Господь, не оставь меня - 
Мне это снится!
Меч, чтобы карать, не могла поднять 
Твоя десница!

Так за что же эти жизни
Ты взял во мрак -      
Не покаянными, к тризне -    
Как? Как!?

Как ты смог, мой Бог, это допустить?
Ты знал заранее:
Требует закон жертву положить
На заклание!

Пусть народ теперь забудет
Богобоязнь, - 
Ты ведь знал, что после будет
Казнь! Казнь!

Знал: моя страна много лет живет
С позорной славой, 
Губит свой народ; шлет на эшафот
Нас суд неправый!

На колени перед троном
И к горлу нож! - 
Все равны перед законом? - 
Ложь! Ложь!

Мир вчера другим был вокруг меня –
Как мне всё странно!
Видеть я хочу, дайте мне огня! –
Теперь я - Жанна!

«Посмотри, к тебе взываю,
О мой король!
Ты народу причиняешь
Боль, боль!»

Только королю, видно, недосуг
Народ свой слушать.
Нанял себе Смерть, выдал ей косу, 
И продал душу!

«Ты от пищи, мое тело,
Откажись!» - 
Защитить я лишь хотела
Жизнь, жизнь.

Только не смогли небеса помочь, 
Не вняв молитве, - 
«Зря взываешь к нам – помощь, моя дочь,
Придет в битве!

Ты не мучай больше тело,
Скинь горы с плеч, -
Получи, что ты хотела - 
Меч, меч!»

Шейте знамя мне, дайте мне коня,
Бинтуйте раны!
Следуйте за мной, слушайте меня!
Я - ваша Жанна!

Мое сердце не остынет,
В гербе моём - барс,
Мой Исус Христос отныне - 
Марс, Марс!

Вырос эшафот посреди толпы - 
Построен катом.
Просьбы горожан, матери мольбы - 
Ничто не свято!

Не смогла спасти я жизней – 
Так прочь, любовь!
Из-под лезвий пусть же брызнет
Кровь, кровь!

Нету больше слез, нету больше слов,
Нет больше веры.
Коротят людей на длину голов
Лишь изуверы! 

Не отмыть невинной крови 
На тех руках,
Не узнать, где похоронен
Прах, прах! 

Сколько душ людских не нашло покой
После смерти,
Он отобран здесь у души людской - 
Забрали черти!

А когда ей не дается
Вечный сон,
Над землею раздается
Стон, стон!

Стонами давно полнится земля – 
Они повсюду!
Кто из вас сильней - встаньте у руля - 
Я рядом буду!

И когда от стонов рухнет
Земная твердь, 
Понесут мои хоругви
Смерть, смерть.

Ненависть, расти, крепни день из дня
Против тирана!
Следуйте за мной, слушайте меня!
Я - ваша Жанна!

Ваш маяк на поле битвы - 
Азм есть.
Позабыты все молитвы - 
Месть, месть!*

----------

